# HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

*HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*

I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK. 
2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight. 
3. The next day put equal parts liquid bleach and water in an OLD pan and put your parts in there. Heat to a low boil and simmer the parts for about 20-30 minutes. Don't forget to throw in the hinge screws too. When the parts look rusty enough take them out, pat them dry and oil them with WD40 or something like that. 
4. Wala- the hinges can be installed on your project. It is really easy and works really well. Just don't use that fancy Emeril cookware. 

I will post before and after pics as soon as my camera battery recharges.

BEFORE PHOTO


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


are you sure about the cooking time
i have made hinge stew this way
but it never softens enough for me
i wind up feeding it to buddy
he chomps it right up
he does walk more like a girl though
his hips sway back and forth
for days after the stew
maybe i'll try it with some corner braces sometime
and see if he walks like a sidewinder

thanks for the tip


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


Looking forward to the "after" pix : )

David LMAO


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


David! Please don't put clorox in your stew. Not even if you are going to feed it to the dog.  Battery is still charging- then the pics.


----------



## donaldmee (Jul 18, 2010)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


That sounds like a good method for rusting metal. Over the years i have come across several way to do this and have some of my own tricks, it is so fun to play with different methods. Can't wait to see the after. What are you going to seal them with?


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


Good tip, I would have thought to let them sit in salt water for a week.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


I just oiled them up- WD40. On primitive stuff no need to seal. Prim lovers like it all gross and rusty and grungy. In fact, they won't buy it if it's not. If it keeps on rusting, primitive lovers are happy happy happy.. Go figure? This was an easy effective method… no batteries and reverse charge etc. needed and just regular household chemicals. It is so easy.. and cheap.. (that's my favorite part).


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


Kelly, You have just invented another method of browning like our ancestors used on kentucky rifles ;-)) A word of caution, WD-40 does not arrest the rustinig, but most any other oil will.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


Good tip Topa… and thanks for it. So- use some other oil. I used WD40 then olive oil (truth) LOL. Okay.. here's the pics.. The red ones are the cabinet. The pics with a dark background (blue/black) are a blanket chest I am working on. Still have some finish/paint adding distressing to complete on that one.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


The longer you leave your parts in the bleach water the rustier they get.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


Awesome !!! Thank you : )


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


thank´s for the stew recipie RiverGirl 

usely I have just soacked thi items a few minuts in some hydrochloric Acid and let it bee out 
over one or two nights and then rinsed them in some water before pad them dry

take care
Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


OOH thank´s for the pictures RG they look awesome 
if you only cuold have found some of the old type screws with a straight spur too

Dennis


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


Hey Dennis- I am not about to go dumpster diving for screws. LOL I just used the ones that came in the package and threw them in the rust pot. It's good enough ..  Imean we aren't talking 17th century reproductions here.. just fun repro for the nondiscerning client. LOL


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


Kelly, did they turn black or orangey/rust coloured? The blanket chest ones look orange, and the cabinet ones look black, or is that just the photos?


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


Julie - It's just the way hinge color reflects the different paint colors. The hinges are rusty- rough rusty like an old bumber. LOL They are not black- but they reflect the color of the paint they are on. So the on the red paint the hinges look more orange and on the black paint they look black. Exact same hinges - bought same place same day - same manufacturer etc. It's just the paint making them look different.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


Do they squeak too?


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


Great, thanks, I am going to try it.
Your stuff is really nice!


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


rivergirl, thanks for the tip on making things rusty, but living in Fla., that's the easy part! Now how do you keep things from rusting? Answer that and you get a gold star!


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


very nice, however up here in Canada the easier way to make things rusty is just to leave them outside for the winter…


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


I know the drill Manitario- but this is way quicker.  Just don't dip your stethoscope in the pot.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


or your hand…


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


Wow, great recipe for rust!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


if you one day want to use some that looks like the old types 
then get some thin screws with big heads and file the heads down untill they are flat
and make the spur with a small file or a dremelkind tool 
I have done that a few times for replacements becourse one or two was missing

take care
Dennis


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


Manitario- I put my hand in there- a bunch of times when I was digging out the screws. LOL and it is still attached with no burns. Honest. Dennis- I won't be filing any screws anytime soon if I can help it. HA! I think that would really suck and it would take too long for all the money I get on the flip side. So stock screws or nuthin'. That's my story and I'm stickin' to it. The lady came today and picked up her cabinets and she didn't even complain about the screw heads. Imagine that? LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


I´m impressed RG with your selling skills …. 
congrat´s you just gives me a smile on my ugly face 

Dennis


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


Dennis- you have a beautiful face- and a big heart.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


thank´s RG then it most be my gost in the morningmirror that is ugly …... LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


great tip river. thnx for sharin
they match the cabinet perfect


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


I take it that you oiled the hinges?


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


Roger- thanks. Joe-I did oil the hinges.  And will do it again intermittently till it sells. After that- you can't see it from my house.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


Wonderful tip and tutorial. Love the cabinets.


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


I learned quite by accident that muriatic acid will rust any metal around it. It's used to clean off concrete for epoxy finish.

I had an old peanut jar of the stuff (4 oz?) sitting on the bench and the lid wasn't on really tight. I set it on the bench to deal with 'later'. A piece of metal was near and it rusted over. I finally realized that it was the gas-off from the jar. I since tossed the stuff down the drain.

I suspect one could fashion a small container to hold a hinge and parts, then put an open cup of muriatic in there - it wouldn't take much - 1 oz. If you could heat it up it would happen faster.

It may be possible to just dip them in it? Haven't tried that.

WARNING Muriatic Acid will burn you so be careful if you decide to use it.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


I used to use alot of muriatic acid to clean/etch concrete and I used it as a swimming pool chemical for my inground pool at my previous residence. That stuff is so caustic and stinky that although I considered using it on the hinges I rejected using it for those reasons. The bleach thing is just so easy, quick and effective and it's rather safe-even indoors that I wouldn't consider switching to muriatic acid for a small job (hinges- pulls etc.) But you are right- muriatic acid is highly corrosive. But if I decide try it one day I will add it to this blog.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

rivergirl said:


> *HOW TO MAKE hinges and other metal stuff RUSTY*
> 
> I recently built a primitive cabinet with surface mounted hinges. The hinges were new and looked cheesy on the cabinet. I thought about painting the hinges black- but then decided to rust them instead. Rusting hinges and other metal parts for primitive furniture is EASY and QUICK.
> 2. Do not use a good pan. (Yes- I learned that the hard way today.) Soak your hinges etc in apple cider vinegar overnight.
> ...


I agree… Muriatic acid is horrible stuff… You can pour some in a small glass bowl, place it on a large dish along with what you want to CORRODE, cover it up with a plastic bag, etc. AND IT WILL DO IT…

Now, trying to dispose of the stuff is another nightmare…

RG… btw… NICE cabinet & hinges! Good job!


----------

